# Mettre en réseau un Mac et un PC



## Prislup (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un IMac avec sierra et un Pc, je les ai mit tout les deux sur le réseau via ethernet en espérant avoir accès au PC de mon IMac et de mon PC   Avoir accès à mon IMac pour pour télécharger des fichiers. 

Le problème c'est que je ne vois pas le PC dans le Finder ni le Mac dans le PC. 

Savez vous comment ont fait pour mettre l'ordinateur en partage pour pouvoir télécharger des fichiers ?

Par avance merci


----------



## Prislup (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il y a personnes pour m'aider ? [emoji51]


----------



## kasimodem (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour qu'ils se voient, et à condition qu'ils soient tous les deux reliés à la même box, il faut déjà qu'ils aient quelque chose à partager.
Je vous conseille une recherche Google "comment partager un dossier sur Windows X" (X étant la version que vous n'avez pas précisée), et sur Mac il y a quelques éléments à configurer d'abord


----------



## Prislup (26 Septembre 2016)

Merci de votre réponse. 

Sur le PC c'est la dernière version. 

J'ai cherché sur Google mais je trouve pas ma solution. 

Quelle sont les éléments à configurer sur le Mac ?

Merci [emoji4]


----------



## Prislup (26 Septembre 2016)

Et il sont sur la même box free box


----------



## kasimodem (26 Septembre 2016)

Heu...
Je vous ai mis le lien pour le Mac, vous n'avez pas cliqué dessus ?
Et pour le PC, Google "comment partager un dossier sur Windows 10" me donne en réponse immédiate un tuto simple.


----------



## Prislup (26 Septembre 2016)

Pardon j'avais pas vu. 
Merci bien 
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Prislup (27 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait çe que vous m'avez dit mais je ne vois pas le PC dans le Finder. 

Savez-vous par ou faut passer pour voir le PC ?

Excusé mon ignorance [emoji20]

[emoji4]


----------



## Prislup (27 Septembre 2016)

Voila ce que Ça me marque quand j'essaye de me connecter.


----------



## Prislup (27 Septembre 2016)

Et sur le PC impossible de voir le Mac en partage de réseau


----------



## lolipale (27 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Vous devriez vous en sortir avec ce tuto


----------



## Prislup (27 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup [emoji4] je. Avis regarder.


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Le tuto est très bien mais quand je fais toutes les manipulations voila çe que me me dit le Mac


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Ah lala, quelque chose de simple qui devient compliqué comme jamais [emoji849]

Et sur le PC le Mac n'apparaît pas alors que mon n'as oui. [emoji854][emoji854][emoji849][emoji848]


----------



## usurp (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Tu as bien activé le partage de fichier et créé un dossier partagé sur le PC ? Idem sur le mac ?

Essaye de te connecter au PC via le menu du finder : aller --> se connecter au serveur. Dans adresse serveur indiquer smb://Adresse_IP_du_PC
Tu devrais avoir une fenêtre de login / mot de passe. Une fois renseigné, une fenêtre affichant les différents partages du PC doit s'ouvrir.

Sur le pc, depuis l'explorateur, dans le menu supérieur (ou clic droit sur "ce PC") --> connecter un lecteur réseau
Dans dossier, indiquer \\Adresse_IP_du_Mac\Nom_du_dossier_partagé_du_Mac
Cocher la case "se connecter à l'aide d'info d'identifications différentes" et optionnellement "se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", puis Terminer
Dans la fenetre choisir "autre utilisateur", renseigner les nom/mot de passe du Mac et valider.

--usurp--


----------



## lolipale (28 Septembre 2016)

Evitez aussi les noms aux caractères accentués dans les noms des ordinateurs, points de partage, noms de dossiers ...
Les caractères a absolument proscrire sont les suivants :
	
	



```
, ; . : ! ? ( ) / \ [ ] + =  » * % & @ … | {}
```
Vous éviterez ainsi bien des emm....


----------



## usurp (28 Septembre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Evitez aussi les noms aux caractères accentués dans les noms des ordinateurs, points de partage, noms de dossiers ...
> Les caractères a absolument proscrire sont les suivants :
> 
> 
> ...



+1 --> je rencontre parfois le problème de fichier non visible sur le réseau par certains utilisateurs, dû au "/" dans les noms de fichiers.
Et vérifier que l'heure des ordis n'ai pas trop d'écart (problème déjà rencontré, mais entre 2 PC)


----------



## lolipale (28 Septembre 2016)

Utiliser le serveur ntp suivant (serveur de temps) : *ntp.metas.ch* (heure atomique suisse - plus précis tu meurs !)


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses. 

Ou je trouve les adresses IP de chacun ?


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Pffff, je suis une cruche en informatique [emoji56]


----------



## lolipale (28 Septembre 2016)

Sur un mac : Préférences système -> Réseau -> Adresse IP ou pour les geeks une commande terminal :
	
	



```
ifconfig | grep "inet " | grep -v 127.0.0.1 | cut -d\  -f2
```
Sur un pc : Ca dépend un peu de la version de Windows (On trouve l'adresse IP sur la propriété de la carte réseau) Le plus simple est encore de passer par le terminal Windows : cmd.exe et de tapez 
	
	



```
ipconfig
```
 puis validez.

Il y a encore plus simple : utilisez un logiciel d'analyse réseau comme celui-ci (gratuit jusqu'à 10 périphériques si je ne m'abuse)


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Merci, je vais essayer demain matin car je par au travail [emoji6]


----------



## peyret (28 Septembre 2016)

Ou encore : https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/15779/wakeonlan


----------



## lolipale (28 Septembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Ou encore : https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/15779/wakeonlan



J'ai peur que non ... Il s'agit d'un logiciel pour "réveiller" des stations en mode veille en envoyant un "magic packet"


----------



## usurp (28 Septembre 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Sur un mac : Préférences système -> Réseau -> Adresse IP ou pour les geeks une commande terminal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur le PC, c'est l'adresse IPv4 qu'il faudra noter après avoir lancé "ipconfig" en invite de commande  

Indique nous d'ailleurs toutes ces infos, pour le mac et le PC:
Adresses IPv4 (elle sera de type "192.168.0.2")
Masques de sous-réseau (de type 255.255.255.0)
Passerelles par défaut (routeur)

Normalement tes masques et routeurs devraient être identique sur le mac et le PC

-usurp-


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Voila pour mon mac


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Pour le PC c'est windows 10 64 B
Impossible de trouver [emoji35]
C'est vraiment de la daube


----------



## Prislup (28 Septembre 2016)

Je trouve pas sur le PC comment accéder à l'adresse IP, c'est une grosse [emoji90].


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Je trouve pas sur le PC comment accéder à l'adresse IP, c'est une grosse [emoji90].



Bonjour,

Clic droit sur l'icone Windows en bas a gauche --> exécuter --> cmd.exe
Cela va t'ouvrir une invite de commande (le "Terminal" de Windows)
Dans cette invite de commande tu tapes ipconfig et tu valides.
Cela va te renvoyer une série d'informations sur ta configuration où tu trouveras celles que l'on t'a demandé.

Autre méthode : panneau de configuration--> centre réseau et de partage--> dans réseau actif cliquer sur "connexion au réseau local", une fenêtre de l'état de la connexion s'ouvre, cliquer sur "détails" et tu auras les infos

-usurp-


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour 

Merci usurp

Enfin j'ai trouvé ipconfig

Voila


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Tes ordis sont bien sur le même réseau (192.168.0), et ont bien une adresse différente 192.168.0.36 pour le PC et 45 pour le mac, donc pas de conflit.
Occupons-nous du mac déjà
Menu en haut de finder : aller --> se connecter au serveur. Dans adresse serveur indiquer smb://192.168.0.36
Tu devrais avoir une fenêtre de login / mot de passe. Une fois renseigné, une fenêtre affichant les différents partages du PC doit s'ouvrir. Tu sélectionne celui que tu veux


----------



## kasimodem (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Compte tenu de la difficulté technique de mise en place de la fonction demandée, et sachant que vos deux ordinateurs sont en wifi, donc avec un taux de transfert assez lent, pourquoi ne faites vous pas vos transfert de données de l'un à l'autre avec une simple clé USB ? Ce serait bien plus simple et rapide


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai toujours échec de la connexion


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Compte tenu de la difficulté technique de mise en place de la fonction demandée, et sachant que vos deux ordinateurs sont en wifi,



Les ordis sont connectés en ethernet. 
Il y a effectivement aussi une connexion wifi active sur l'iMac, que Prislup pourrait (devrait) désactiver.


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ok je désactive les wifi de chacun


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Par contre ça me demande saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur 192.168.0.36
Je le connais pas...


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> J'ai toujours échec de la connexion



En utilisant la méthode que je t'ai indiqué ou par l'exploration dans une fenetre du finder ?


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Par contre ça me demande saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur 192.168.0.36
> Je le connais pas...


Il faut mettre le nom et mot de passe du compte du PC


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

En utilisant la dernière méthode que tu m'as montré


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Je trouve pas


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Il correspond à quoi ce mot de passe pour çe serveur ?
Peut être qu'il n'y en a pas ??


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Il correspond à quoi ce mot de passe pour çe serveur ?
> Peut être qu'il n'y en a pas ??



C'est le nom et le mot de passe que tu utilises pour ouvrir ta session sur le PC


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

C'est ce que j'ai fait je le veux mais mais ça marche pas. C'est curieux


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ça se trouve le problème vient de la


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Il faut pas redémarrer la box ?


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Non ce n'est pas un problème de box
Peux-tu rajouter le dossier "partagé" de ton PC lors de la connexion serveur :
smb://192.168.0.36/Nom_du_dossier_partagé


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui mais moi j'aimerais que les ordinateurs soient en réseau et qu'on puisse avoir accès à l'est à l'autre intermédiaire du réseau comme avec un nas par exemple


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Essayons la liaison PC vers l'iMac
Ouvre une fenêtre de l'explorateur
Dans le menu supérieur (ou clic droit sur "ce PC") --> connecter un lecteur réseau
Dans dossier, indiquer \\192.168.0.45\Nom_du_dossier_partagé_du_Mac
Cocher la case "se connecter à l'aide d'info d'identifications différentes" et optionnellement "se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", puis Terminer
Dans la fenêtre choisir "autre utilisateur", renseigner les nom/mot de passe du Mac et valider.


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ça marche pas non plus, je suis désespérée


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)




----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Tu n'as pas mis les antislash (en rouge en dessous) dans le chemin du dossier :
\\192.168.0.45\Nom_du_dossier_partagé_du_Mac
(c'est Alt Gr + 8 pour faire un antislash sur PC)


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Attend c'est quoi ce truc, encore une feinte de vindos [emoji5]


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Quelles sont les infos qu'il faut que je renseigne dans cette fenêtre


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

J'en ai marre


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> J'en ai marre



 t'inquiete on va bien finir par y arriver ! (enfin j'espère )

Cette fois ce sont les identifiants de l'utilisateur que tu as autorisé dans préférence système / partage de l'iMac

(partage de fichier coché--> option--> cocher Partager fichiers et dossiers via SMB et cocher l'utilisateur à "activer")


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai trouvé ça


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai ça


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Donc tu mets Prislup et son mdp


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour me connecter à mon Mac


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour me connecter à mon Mac



C'est pas bien 
Renseigne juste le nom sans mot de passe alors


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ou


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ici ?


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

oui tu valides vu que tu n'as pas de mdp


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ça marque une erreur réseau


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

Je me permet de m'insérer dans le fil.... ce serait pas les signes "-" dans le nom qui poserait problème ?
Windodaube n'aime pas trop ce genre de signe !


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Tout accroché alors ?


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

NON, changer le nom en question sur ton mac (sans les -) et .... recommence
Edit ; il y aussi les espaces qui peut poser problème à remplacer par un  _


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Je viens d'essayer et ça marche pas


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Est-ce que le faite de changer le nom d'utilisateur de mon Mac ne va pas foute la merde dans le réseau avec le nas ?


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Je n'avais pas fait attention au nom de dossier..... erreur déjà sur ce point
Dans les pref systeme partage tu n'as que les dossiers publics des utilisateurs comme dossiers partagés.
Ajoute en un avec le "+" en dessous de cette liste de dossiers et donne les droits des utilisateurs à ce dossier
Et ce sera ce dossier qu'il faudra que tu indiques dans le chemin \\192.168.0.45\Nom_du_dossier_partagé_du_Mac


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Est-ce que le faite de changer le nom d'utilisateur de mon Mac ne va pas foute la merde dans le réseau avec le nas ?



Ou as-tu changé ton nom ?!? Et comment ? Parce que oui ça peux porter à conséquence !!
C'est pas pour le Nas mais pour ton compte que ça peut poser problème


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ahh. Là j'ai un truc

En bas à droite


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Quelle étape a débloqué tout ça ?


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

Doit être en train de savourer la connexion.....


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Je n'avais pas fait attention au nom de dossier..... erreur déjà sur ce point
> Dans les pref systeme partage tu n'as que les dossiers publics des utilisateurs comme dossiers partagés.
> Ajoute en un avec le "+" en dessous de cette liste de dossiers et donne les droits des utilisateurs à ce dossier
> Et ce sera ce dossier qu'il faudra que tu indiques dans le chemin \\192.168.0.45\Nom_du_dossier_partagé_du_Mac
> ...



Çe que tu m'as dit


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup je suis très content d'avoir résolu une chose avec vous enfin que vous M'ayez résolu mon problème.  bon je vais partir au travail. Reste à résoudre le partage du PC sur le Mac


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Çe que tu m'as dit



Ok
Donc tu vois, suffit de persévérer , et de bien suivre toutes les instructions à la lettre 
Par contre, je serai toi je mettrai un mot de passe à mes comptes utilisateurs.
Et si tu veux faire du partage réseau il vaut mieux avoir des IP "fixes" et non pas en DHCP. Car si jamais il y a changement de l'adresse IP attribué par le serveur (en l’occurrence, dans ton cas, ta box), ton partage ne fonctionnera plus.


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Merci beaucoup je suis très content d'avoir résolu une chose avec vous enfin que vous M'ayez résolu mon problème.  bon je vais partir au travail. Reste à résoudre le partage du PC sur le Mac



Pas la peine, ton dossier étant accessible des 2 cotés : sur ton iMac tu accèdes localement à ton dossier et depuis le PC tu y accèdes aussi, mais via le réseau.
(enfin intellectuellement parlant il est toujours intéressant de comprendre d'où vient un problème) 

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup usurp.


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Ok
> Donc tu vois, suffit de persévérer , et de bien suivre toutes les instructions à la lettre
> Par contre, je serai toi je mettrai un mot de passe à mes comptes utilisateurs.
> Et si tu veux faire du partage réseau il vaut mieux avoir des IP "fixes" et non pas en DHCP. Car si jamais il y a changement de l'adresse IP attribué par le serveur (en l’occurrence, dans ton cas, ta box), ton partage ne fonctionnera plus.



Ok mais il faudra que tu m'aides [emoji1360]


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Ok mais il faudra que tu m'aides [emoji1360]



Avec plaisir


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> NON, changer le nom en question sur ton mac (sans les -) et .... recommence
> Edit ; il y aussi les espaces qui peut poser problème à remplacer par un  _


Pardon pour mes solutions "erronées" qui en effet pouvaient rendre le mac et NAS inutilisable


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Pardon pour mes solutions "erronées" qui en effet pouvaient rendre le mac et NAS inutilisable



Erroné pour le coup mais pas sans fondement : les espaces dans les noms d'utilisateurs m'ont déjà posés problèmes pour des liaisons PC/Mac, et les caractères spéciaux sont à proscrire dans les nommages en général (compatibilité entre plateforme entre autre chose)


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

Moi aussi, c'est pour cela que j'avais posté, mais windaube a dû faire des progrès sur les caractères interdits ? enfin le principal c'est que çà marche


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Pas de soucis [emoji16] 
Je commence à être très vigilants avec ces bêtes là [emoji335][emoji336][emoji985][emoji39]


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Ah oui du dit bien "windaube " !!!plus jamais j'achète de PC. J'avais pris ça pour lesgosses.... [emoji19]


----------



## Prislup (29 Septembre 2016)

Par contre comment je fais pour avoir un accès direct au dossier de partage. 

Par exemple, la je ne le vois pas il faut que je passe par la loupe recherche pour aller le chercher. 

Moi j'aimerais bien l'avoir a porté de main sur le bureau. Est-ce possible ??


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

-


----------



## usurp (29 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Par contre comment je fais pour avoir un accès direct au dossier de partage.
> 
> Par exemple, la je ne le vois pas il faut que je passe par la loupe recherche pour aller le chercher.
> 
> Moi j'aimerais bien l'avoir a porté de main sur le bureau. Est-ce possible ??



Sur ton PC, clic droit sur l'icone (voir ton post #74 page 4) --> créer un raccourci, cela va te créer un raccourci sur ton bureau
Sur ton mac tu glisses ton dossier à coté de la corbeille dans le dock te créera un alias qui pointera vers ton dossier original


----------



## Prislup (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour les geeks,

J'ai fait les manips que tu me dit et ça fonctionne très bien j'ai donc un dossier en lien direct dans le dock sur le Mac et sur le PC un dossier sur le bureau qui fonctionne très bien. 

J'ai fait un essai en mettant des vidéos et des documents je suis très impressionné par la rapidité de téléchargements c'est quasiment instantané. 

Je vous remercie encore pour votre patience et votre ténacité.

Cyril.


----------



## Prislup (30 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Ok mais il faudra que tu m'aides [emoji1360]



J'aimerais bien régler cette affaire d'adresse IP fixe, si tu le veut bien.

Par ce que de temps en temps quoi que souvent même je dirais le partage de mon Nass sur le Mac dans le Finder où on voit les partage  le nass monte pas tout de suite il lui faut un certain temps. Peut-être que c'est dû à ne pas avoir une adresse IP fixe?


----------



## usurp (30 Septembre 2016)

Prislup a dit:


> Bonjour les geeks,
> 
> J'ai fait les manips que tu me dit et ça fonctionne très bien j'ai donc un dossier en lien direct dans le dock sur le Mac et sur le PC un dossier sur le bureau qui fonctionne très bien.
> 
> ...


Hello Cyril




Prislup a dit:


> J'aimerais bien régler cette affaire d'adresse IP fixe, si tu le veut bien.......



Je t'ai envoyé hier un message en privé concernant ta demande. Tu me diras si c'est compréhensible et si tu t'en sort. Et n'hesite pas s'il faut d'autre info

-usurp-


----------



## Prislup (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir usurp   

Je t'ai répondu par mp [emoji1375][emoji108]


----------

